# Honda EU2000i/20i run an air conditioner in eco-throttle?



## matt (Oct 30, 2013)

Hi. I own an Honda EU20i generator, which is otherwise equivalent to the EU2000i in the US. The generator has an Eco-throttle that lowers the engine revs when not under full load, but when a load comes online, the engine has to catch up and voltage fluctuates more abruptly until that happens. 
I want to run an air conditioner that draws 925W, with a peak at startup of 1200W. The generator's max output is 2000W. 

My question is: have you run an AC with an Honda generator with Eco-throttle (EU1000i, EU2000i, EU3000i, etc.)? Have you run it enough time to be sure that the voltage fluctuations caused by the AC startup with Eco-throttle didn't damage the AC? Please specify which generator model you used.

Thanks!
Matt


----------



## matt (Oct 30, 2013)

Well, question settled: It simply will not run. I tried it with the Eco-throttle, and the AC attempts to start, but in half a second it aborts. Without Eco-throttle it works perfectly.


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

It may be able to run the ac on Eco if you get the ac going while in normal mode because after the ac unit starts the load becomes constant


----------



## matt (Oct 30, 2013)

Yes, in fact that works, but only for as long as the AC stays on.


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

This situation is why the Eco-Throttle has a switch, so it can be disabled in application where the EU2 can't quite keep up with the load when Eco-Throttle is on. 

Would be nice if you could manually adjust the "sensitivity" of the Eco-Throttle, but not possible for now. 

[email protected]
_Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone._


----------



## matt (Oct 30, 2013)

Hey Robert, and everyone else, have you tried having the Honda generator running while out in the rain?
What happens to the electrical connections with the rain?
I assume there is no danger with the air intake sucking in water, but I'm concerned about the plugs.

Matt


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

matt said:


> Hey Robert, and everyone else, have you tried having the Honda generator running while out in the rain?
> What happens to the electrical connections with the rain?
> I assume there is no danger with the air intake sucking in water, but I'm concerned about the plugs.
> 
> Matt


While weather events & power outage is a popular reason why you'd need/use a generator, very few are truly waterproof and suitable for use in direct rainfall / exposure to moisture. This is true of all Honda generators, you really should not run them in direct rain. Try and rig a cover or shield of some kind to keep rain and moisture out. Keep the generator up high away from draining water area, and a good tip is to place it on a suitable section of plywood to prevent water contact. 

The EU2-series draws 95% of the combustion intake AND cooling air from the slots just above the receptacles. This is a few inches above the bottom of the generator, but keep water out of this area to be sure. 

No parts of the EU2 are waterproof or water-resistant. None of the modular plugs, connectors, etc. are protected from water (as compared to many outboard/marine connectors).

[email protected]
_Caveat: I work for Honda, but the preceding is my opinion alone._


----------



## matt (Oct 30, 2013)

*Rain*

Thanks, Robert. I'll make a box for the generator, open on one side, which will be the side where the exhaust and ventilation exit will be. If it's rain with heavy winds some water may get to the exhaust area but not to the other side where the receptacles and controls are.

Matt


----------



## matt (Oct 30, 2013)

*Oil*

Here's another question about the generator: How much worse can it be in the long term for the engine to run the EU2000i on 10W40 semi-synthetic oil, instead of the recommended 10W30?
(I have a really hard time finding 10W30 here in Argentina, but I could buy some off ebay if necessary.)


----------



## matt (Oct 30, 2013)

By the way, I understand that for just one night it probably won't do much, but I plan to use it most of every day for several weeks or more.


----------



## tempestv8 (Sep 26, 2021)

I know this post is from 2013, but it may still be useful for anyone else having the same questions.



matt said:


> Well, question settled: It simply will not run. I tried it with the Eco-throttle, and the AC attempts to start, but in half a second it aborts. Without Eco-throttle it works perfectly.


I have a Yamaha EF2000iS (230V 50 Hz) which is the equivalent of the Honda EU20i.

I was testing it on my caravan with various different loads, e.g. with hot water tank on, and then trying to turn on the airconditioner. The Yamaha revs up and then the motor stalls out after a few seconds runtime when the load exceeds its maximum rated capacity.

As for the oil question, I'm sure the SAE 40 oil may be fine but fuel consumption may end up being slightly higher due to the greater internal losses due to the oil being "thicker".



matt said:


> have you tried having the Honda generator running while out in the rain?


There's a company which makes a dome shaped "tent" for the generator, mainly for mild noise reduction purposes. I'd imagine these would offer some protection from wind and rain.





Inverter Generator Covers | GenTent Safety Canopies


GenTent has engineered high-quality covers for inverter generators. Check out our patented self-attaching strap system that makes installation easy!




www.gentent.com


----------

